# 2012 Allez w/Ultegra 6700 build



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

I just picked up from my LBS an Allez 2012 frameset. I would like to post pics of the build. I also got an Ultegra kit in a box of Ultegra 6700 components from the same LBS. I am slow so this will develop as such. Hope it works for you.


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

I probably should have built an Ultegra Di2 but 6700 mechanical it is. Here is the start. The frame on a Park Tools stand:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

This should be fun... care to show / explain all the steps?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

So do you have your own over-sized BB/head-set press? That's a pricey tool that you don't get to use very often. Also - any chance that you could weigh that frame? I'm curious to see how much of a penalty there is over a low-end carbon frame. Is that in size 54? Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

I am going to post the steps as I go. It will be slow and painful. I have a headset press, just need the BB30 tool that has the bushings I need. that is only $30. I will try and weigh the frame. My guess is that this is so close to carbon as to not be an issue. (Of course I am trying to justify not going Tarmac)


----------



## bpalk (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you have a photo of the fork? Curious if it has carbon steerer or if it is still aluminum.


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, absolutely the fork is all carbon.


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

I had to order a couple of Park Tools. I should have them on Tuesday. I will keep posting my progress in the meantime. I attached a couple of thing temporarily. I'll explain the detail tomorrow.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Interesting, the FD mount is brazed on. Is that seat tube shaped towards a squarer cross-section at the bottom?


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

yes, the seat tube is squared off at the bottom.

I am waiting on a few tools but here is some things I've done so far:

There are two cir clips that go into the bottom bracket shell. They aren't snap-rings so you have to slide them in. They will leave two small scratches in the aluminum. Don't let that bother you. The BB30 bearings will cover it and the cir clips will probably stay there for the life of the frame because you can replace the bearings without removing them.

This is the first time I've had to deal with STI brake lever shifters. I used down tube shifters to this point. The rubber boots are a pain in the neck to work with because you have to roll them out of the way to attach to the handlebars. I would suggest getting a long 5mm allen socket with a ball end. I'll post a pic of that later.


----------



## Uzair (Jul 26, 2011)

Where did you get this frame from? And how much was it? I'm new to this forum so sorry if I've done anything wrong.


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

I got the frame from my LBS in New Jersey. I paid the list price of $660 but they cut me breaks on a bunch of the components. Any Specialized dealer can order it. They are now in stock.


----------



## rsschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

*Fork Weight*

Could you possibly weigh the fork. I have a 2011 allez comp and am thinking about switching the fork to the full carbon one


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

There seems to be some confusion over what models are getting the full carbon fork. The updated Specialized.com says that only the Allez EVO Rival and the naked frameset get the full carbon fork.

The Apex and 105 both have the same fork as last year's model: carbon legs with an alloy crown and steerer.

To me, as someone who doesn't want to build another bike to my spec, I am disappointed in this especially given the price increase from the 2011 models.


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

Apparently only the frameset and top of the line Allez bike have the full monocoque carbon front fork. Even though the Allez Comp Apex Mid-Compact bike comes in the same color as the frameset. Don't know for sure but the Allez frameset is definitely full monocoque carbon. I don't have a scale to weigh it. Sorry. It is the same as SL3 Tarmac.

If you get the frameset, it comes with the 2011 headset bearing kit but also includes a 1 1/2" bearing separately for the 2012 Tarmac fork. The website says it comes with a chain catcher but it actually does not because the seat tube transitions to square at the bottom so the hound's tooth chain catcher that used to come with Allez is NOT included.

Will continue with some more info on my build and pics this coming week.

What wheels would you use on this bike? I want to try tubeless and am between Fulcrum Racing 3 2-way or Ultegra WH-6700 as both will run tubeless. What do y'all think?


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, the rest of the Allez line gets the shaft on the full carbon fork. Disappointing.

The Apex White gruppo makes a build really tempting...but that will drive the cost up more than I care to swallow. I guess I'll have to slum it with an alloy steerer.

Edit: Keep up with the progress posts. Looking forward to seeing your ride take shape.


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

I forgot to say in the last post, you will have a left over 1 3/8" headset bearing when you are done so don't be alarmed.

Also, I am not a professional bicycle mechanic. I actually am a 53 year old motorcycle mechanic that decided to be a "real" biker. Second bicycle build. I may state some stupidly obvious things.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Shwingggggg!!


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the bottom bracket area and the circlips that you need to install. It will scratch the aluminum a little but no harm. Just push them in carefully with your fingers.


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

I cut the carbon steerer tube. I used a guide that you can get from Park Tool. You don't really need a carbon hacksaw blade, a 32 tooth will do the job but wrap the tube in masking tape first.

When I was done I found I could really use another 1/16" to 1/8" more cut off. I didn't wrap it in tape and I had a slight fray in the carbon. I filed it smooth but the tape will help avoid that.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I was looking at that frameset online catalog and was surprised to see it here. was considering it over a caad10. full carbon steerer thats one question answered. we all want to know what it weighs. get that thing on a scale.....


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, it'd be interesting to see the frame & fork weight.

I'm guessing a 54cm frame will be around ~1330 and the fork ~380


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

bump for the frameset weight


----------



## steventoby (Sep 7, 2011)

*Frameset Weight*

Very curious about frameset weight as well!


----------



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for showing the build as it progresses.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Following this build closely. I'd love to get a Tarmac, but it looks like building up an Allez would be perfect and save me a fortune! Enough saved for Ultegra Di2 maybe??


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm currently awaiting delivery of this exact frameset and have a question for you. Did it ship with bottom bracket bearings, and if so, did it also come with the Wheels Mfg BB30 to Shimano 24mm adapter that Specialized mentions in some of their tech docs?
I'd like to be ready to roll when the frame arrives and if I need these parts, I need to get an order going ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, the frameset comes with the BB30 bottom bracket bearings. You have to install them, though. I got the Park tool with two bushing to install them. My first attempt was to use a big bolt a washers but they kept going it at an angle and was a mess. (part of the reason for not getting back to this build you y'all). Let me know if you have questions about how I did it.

The frameset also came with adapters so you can Shimano cranksets. They don't appear to me the Wheels Mfg. set as they were aluminum, not Delrin. They slide right into the bottom bracket bearings.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmm, maybe they used to be from Wheels since they were mentioned by name in one of the tech docs on their site. Cool deal either way since it comes with the stuff, that means no rush delivery orders for me. We have the Park adapters at the shop for our headset press so that's not an issue. We're just not a Specialized dealer, and the one I'm working with has only received full builds, so they weren't 100% on what came with the frameset when ordered by itself.
Thanks again.


----------



## John C Picking Jr (Aug 25, 2011)

Hopefully I will get this built this weekend. Too much dumb stuff gets in the way. In any case I will post pics. This frameset might be the poor man's Tarmac but it is really nice and with the monocoque carbon fork, very light. I am getting a scale maybe next week to give weight stats.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Picked up my Allez 58cm yesterday. Frame weighed 1400g (with derailleur hanger and bottle cage bolts). Fork was 450ish.

It's about 200g heavier than I'd hoped, but its a nice looking frameset. Waiting on my bars to arrive before I can build it up.


----------



## dare- (Sep 11, 2011)

is it possible to get the full carbon fork separately?


----------



## rsschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, but you have to order the Tarmac fork, size 56 and above is a 43mm rake, and 54 and below is 45mm.


----------



## ajminn (Oct 21, 2011)

Bump for any updates?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Just saw one of these in a shop today. Had Sram Force and HED wheels on it, looked amazing. Really made me think twice about it instead of a carbon Spesh.


----------



## ajminn (Oct 21, 2011)

These allez frames are supposed to be just as stiff laterally as the carbon tarmacs... correct? I guess besides the carbon drowning out some of the road buzz/the lower weight, I can't seem to think of any other pros for the tarmac over the allez... especially when you're looking at building a crit racing frame. Does the tarmac translate power into forward motion any better then the 2012 allez? if so, how? Sorry for being such a newbie on this, but I've only been riding for over a year, and am looking to start racing in 2012.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

ajminn said:


> These allez frames are supposed to be just as stiff laterally as the carbon tarmacs... correct? I guess besides the carbon drowning out some of the road buzz/the lower weight, I can't seem to think of any other pros for the tarmac over the allez... especially when you're looking at building a crit racing frame. Does the tarmac translate power into forward motion any better then the 2012 allez? if so, how? Sorry for being such a newbie on this, but I've only been riding for over a year, and am looking to start racing in 2012.


I've got an '11 S-Works SL3, and a '12 Allez OSBB. Both are 58cm, and share the same geometry.

Tarmac is full red, cockpits are the same. Allez has red shifters, force fd rival rd, brakes.

Riding the Allez with the same wheels/tires, the allez feels heavier. There's about 1.5lbs difference in the bikes weights (15.5 vs 17). I'd say that the Allez is 90-95% of the bike that my s-works is. Getting up and stomping on the pedals on the s-works seems to accelerate faster. The Allez feels a touch heavier and slower. Maybe its the placebo effect. I'd wager the bottom bracket area on the tarmac is significantly stiffer, just from looking at their construction side by side.

Differences: The tarmac is livelier in the front end. The tarmac is stiffer, and transmits less road noise, and a little less feedback. The allez feels more firmly planted decending - perhaps this is related to more feedback and road noise. There's definately a lot more road vibrations and noise coming up through the seatpost.

Braking seems better on the allez overall - less modulation, but the braking is more precise.

The s-works tarmac is marginally better...probably less than 10% subjectively, but that little bit makes me smile.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Any updates on the bike w/ pics? Thanks!


----------



## jeffbong (Jan 24, 2010)

steventoby said:


> Very curious about frameset weight as well!













2012 Allez E5 OSBB Evo Frameset weight
54cm Frame
Fork full carbon uncut
Hanger
Seatpost
Seat Clamp
Headset and 5 10mm spacers
No BB

all for 2.34kg..is it comparable to CAAD 10?


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm just starting almost the exact same build. Since last June I've had an eye on eBay and Craigslist for deals. At the start I had a price written down for each specific part of the build and made it through without compromise in part or price. 

Ended up with:
New 2011 Allez comp (eBay buy from a dealer breaking the rules) 
6700 Ultegra group thats all new or a takeoff 

Hopefully it will be on the road in the next week or so. My plan is to eventually upgrade the seat post and fork, then make the determination if a Tarmac is worth the extra cash. The quality of the 2011+ Allez frames for the price is hard to ignore. 

Keep us posted on how your build goes, I have a feeling you'll be done before I am. 


Travis


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a shot of mine (2011)...everything else is still sitting in the box waiting for time. I'll have it done by the end of the month and I'll post pictures once it's actually built.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm still thinking about going this route. And I have those Ritchey Protocol WCS wheels too!


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

What's everyone's builds weighing? Found one @ 17 even, looked wicked!!


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine came in around 17.8 lbs, but it's not a weight weenie build by any means. I'm just under 200lbs and more of a sprinter build, so strong and stiff was my goal (as well as affordable). Even running 700x25s with an ounce of Stans in each tube. I can see 17lbs or less as easily doable with the right mix of parts.


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

I have just built up a 2012 Allez 10 speed in Black/white/silver with as much Campag as i can, Campag BB ,Campag hidden headset , Campag chain set ,Campag rear DR , Campag front Dr ,Campag ultra shift levers , all campag cables, Campag Scirocco wheels with campag 10s cassette, Campag brakes , Campag narrow chain , with Shwalbe tyres in blue , Continental inner tubes , Fizik tape , Specialized saddle , Specialized stem and bars and seat post.

but had to go with SPD pedals , oh the shame..........:mad2:

i dont have the ability to post pics yet , but will do soon , 

i got the frame in the UK for £150 , for some reason the PO stripped it to build another frame up , and was left with the frame i bought from him , but is ' as new '

its an XL size frame , with carbon/alloy forks , i have used alloy steerers and seat post and standard Specialized saddle and handlebars, and it comes in at 18 in weight , i intend to improve this by adding carbon parts as and when they come up as bargains ,

BB:thumbsup:
ps ,can post a pic now


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

rcb78 said:


> Mine came in around 17.8 lbs, but it's not a weight weenie build by any means. I'm just under 200lbs and more of a sprinter build, so strong and stiff was my goal (as well as affordable). Even running 700x25s with an ounce of Stans in each tube. I can see 17lbs or less as easily doable with the right mix of parts.


Can't believe I'm going to ask this. Which water bottle cages are those?


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

They are made by Elite (Custom Race Cage), simple glass composite cages that cost about $15 each. Picked them up at Performance Bike during a holiday sale. Now if I could convince my wife to let me get a new Garmin in the red/black color I'd be happy. Nothing wrong with mine, but blue just doesn't work with the new build.


----------



## drim (Nov 16, 2009)

Just curious, but how much did that all cost you? I would assume it is more expensive than buying a pre-built bike (even if you got 105 comps as opposed to Ultegra).


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I really have no idea. Some of it was new, some of it was reused from the previous build. If I were to tally receipts from over the last two or three years, it would cost,,, enough.


----------



## modemthug (Feb 15, 2012)

Just curious about this frame. I'm frame searching and I think I'm set onto buying the Allez (2012). But I was wondering what does this Frameset truely come with? The OSBB = bb30? Does it come with Adapter cups to fit standard cranks (sram force to be exact)?

Thanks


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, yes, and no. It is BB30. It comes with adapters for a Shimano type crank. Wheels Mfg makesone for SRAM cranks.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

OSBB can be BB30 or PF30, however in the case of the Allez, it is the BB30. Bearings are included, and adapters are included, however it's for shimano cranks, not sram.


----------



## modemthug (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks guys  .. I'm real excited about getting one. I wish you had a selection of "frameset" color - at least from what I can see from the specialized website itself. When time comes when I have the money; I'll be stopping by the LBS and I'll ask. But does anyone here that ordered one know if you have an option or not? 

ALSO : BB30 Adapter to standard obb sram cranks. What is the pro and con here? I'm expecting weight; sure. But list them. I'm all for learning new things. 

@Optimus : PF30? What bikes have this sizing. I understand fully what a BB30 is , but what is this PF30??

Thanks guys for your reply's and write ups


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

modemthug said:


> Thanks guys  .. I'm real excited about getting one. I wish you had a selection of "frameset" color - at least from what I can see from the specialized website itself. When time comes when I have the money; I'll be stopping by the LBS and I'll ask. But does anyone here that ordered one know if you have an option or not?
> 
> ALSO : BB30 Adapter to standard obb sram cranks. What is the pro and con here? I'm expecting weight; sure. But list them. I'm all for learning new things.
> 
> ...



If you're in the US, only the white/red/black frame is available as a frameset. 
PF30 is pressfit 30, very similar to bb30, however the bearings are pressed into a plastic cup before pressed into the bb shell. Frame determines if it's pf30 or bb30, but they share the same cranks.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

PF30 comes on some of the Tarmac models. It's just a different bearing interface, the bearing and cranks themselves are still the same. The only con of using the adapter is that in a sense you are wasting the capability of the frame by not using a BB30 crankset. The benefit is not having to go out and buy a new crank if there's nothing wrong with the one you already have.
The frame itself does benefit from the BB30 shell, it allows for a stiffer lower triangle due to it larger size. It can also be argued that the shell will be slightly stronger since it doesn't have threads cut into it. Sharp cut edges are essentially stress risers that can lead to cracks over time.


----------



## modemthug (Feb 15, 2012)

Warrenty is not really said on the specialized website when I tried searching for it. Does anyone know how they work? Never owned a specialized. I heard the Cannondale CAAD10 has a crash replacement system? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Not sure about their carbon frames, but the aluminum frames carry a lifetime warranty for original owner. If the fails and it's 'your' fault, i.e. a crash, then they do offer a good discount through their crash replacement program. It's about 30-40% off MSRP.
This was how I got my frame. My older Allez developed a crack. They were going to just outright give me a replacement, an '11 frameset. I asked about the new '12 with OSBB and the Tarmac tapered fork, they said sure but it couldn't be free, I would have to pay the crash replacement cost. I thought that was more than fair since their first offer was a 100% free replacement. I was quite willing to pay for something a little nicer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcb78 said:


> *Not sure about their carbon frames, but the aluminum frames carry a lifetime warranty for original owner. * If the fails and it's 'your' fault, i.e. a crash, then they do offer a good discount through their crash replacement program. It's about 30-40% off MSRP.
> This was how I got my frame. My older Allez developed a crack. They were going to just outright give me a replacement, an '11 frameset. I asked about the new '12 with OSBB and the Tarmac tapered fork, they said sure but it couldn't be free, I would have to pay the crash replacement cost. I thought that was more than fair since their first offer was a 100% free replacement. I was quite willing to pay for something a little nicer.


The same applies to Spec's CF framesets. 
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/OM0232_Warranty_r1.pdf


----------



## ajminn (Oct 21, 2011)

I know Specialized also has a crash replacement program, but I don't know how it works or how cheap it is. Warranty, in general, with Specialized has always been fairly good and your LBS should be able to help out if you have a warranty problem.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm finally done with my little (2011) Allez/6700 build. 

I was worried I may have gone too white but now that it's build I think its fine. 

Not weighted yet, once it is I'll update the post.

So far I've got one quick 25 mile ride in. It's definitely a stiff bike, I like the new shape of the 6700 levers and shifting is smooth. (note, pervious road bike was a 2006 Allez with 105 components)


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks real nice. Did you ever consider doing double with blue and white bar tape?


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice clean build. Maybe it's just me, or the angle in the last pic, but it seems like there is a little too much daylight between the conical spacer and your head tube.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

todayilearned said:


> Looks real nice. Did you ever consider doing double with blue and white bar tape?


I put some thought into that option as well as using the Fizik tape that was solid white with the one blue edge. In the end I decided I wanted to start with solid white. 

All my previous bikes have had black tape, time will tell how long I stick with white ;-)


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

lactic acidosis said:


> Nice clean build. Maybe it's just me, or the angle in the last pic, but it seems like there is a little too much daylight between the conical spacer and your head tube.


Thanks and good eye... I took a closer look and the spacer does sit flat and tight on the head tube. The angle of the photo must have caused the illusion, if I remember right I was below the bike shooting up a bit.


----------



## Daocmods101 (Feb 29, 2012)

I want to say thanks to the OP and posters doing the same build. The OP pictures/steps are a real help. I've been gathering the parts for a 2012 build and I should end up assembling it in the next 2 weeks.

Unusually warm winter here in the midwest...I can barely hold still and the spring anticipation is eating me alive.


----------



## CracKinG DucK (Mar 3, 2012)

Travisk said:


> I'm finally done with my little (2011) Allez/6700 build.
> 
> I was worried I may have gone too white but now that it's build I think its fine.
> 
> ...


i wonder if the carbon seat rail smoothen your ride?
i am always kinda afraid of the alu steerer and frame wil make the ride hard for my axx:mad2:


----------



## NCRoadBiker (Feb 13, 2012)

Love my allez too


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

CracKinG DucK said:


> i wonder if the carbon seat rail smoothen your ride?
> i am always kinda afraid of the alu steerer and frame wil make the ride hard for my axx:mad2:


The saddle on my Allez doesn't have carbon rails, however, I had carbon rails on another bike and really didn't notice any difference. 

I do have an s-works carbon seat post on the way, I think that will make more of a difference than seat rails. 

I delayed building this bike for a month in search of a Tarmac fork. Decided to build it with stock fork and have been pleasantly surprised that the ride isn't harsh at all. 

I'm keeping my eyes open for an sl3 fork. It's more of a weight thing than a ride quality. 

T


----------



## CracKinG DucK (Mar 3, 2012)

Travisk said:


> The saddle on my Allez doesn't have carbon rails, however, I had carbon rails on another bike and really didn't notice any difference.
> 
> I do have an s-works carbon seat post on the way, I think that will make more of a difference than seat rails.
> 
> ...


Nice to see your reply. :thumbsup:
I am glad that the ride quality is not that bad on this bike and can be improved by using a carbon seat post.May i ask if you're heavy or light? I am quite light (~55kg) and afraid of those road buzz.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

CracKinG DucK said:


> Nice to see your reply. :thumbsup:
> I am glad that the ride quality is not that bad on this bike and can be improved by using a carbon seat post.May i ask if you're heavy or light? I am quite light (~55kg) and afraid of those road buzz.


I'm a little heavier than you, 65 kg.


----------

